# PheniBut dosage



## amnj86 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello there,

I want to start on PheniBut for social anxiety. The bottle says take 2 capsules (each capsule is 500mg) before bed or up to 4 caps as needed. So, I took 4 capsules the other day, and when I woke up the next day I had hangover, I felt dizziness the whole day. So, I would like to know what is the proper dose for PheniBut, I've read some posts here that PheniBut shouldn't be taken more than two times a week to avoid building tolerance. My question, is it a good idea to take an alternative supplement in the remaining 5 days of the week (such as L-Tryptophan + B6) ?
I'm really lost with all this amount of supplements and I don't know where I should start. I have heard that taking L-Trypotohan with B6 can really help if someone persists in taking them for 2 weeks, but will it help if I take them only 5 days a week?

Thanks


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't even take it twice a week, just to prevent tolerance and withdrawal problems.

Start off with 750mg-1000mg and work up to 2g from there. Phenibut takes 3-4 hours to kick in and can work up to around 15 hours or so.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Xbox, do you still take Kava? Which do you like more the phenibut or the Kava?


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

n1kkuh said:


> Xbox, do you still take Kava? Which do you like more the phenibut or the Kava?


I no longer take Kava. After the first several times I tried it, I kept gagging on the powder. It tasted absolutely awful. Phenibut doesn't taste good but that I can get down no problem. Kava worked but was too hard to drink. Phenibut definitely works a lot better than Kava for me (and I assume most other people).


----------

